# Salomon Dialogues sizing



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Any help would be nice cause I have to order before my next trip.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I ride 09 dialogues. My foot size is 11 in vans skate shoes (most tennis shoes are probably same universal sizing). My dialogues are size 10 and they fit me well (after 20 days, toes are still just grazing the front of liner)


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I have the '07 Dialogue Wide in 9.5 US. I wear 10.5 in Nike and Adidas shoes. All the other regular snowboards I have tried on or bought have been 10.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i wear a 10.5 in shoes and a 10.5 in salomon savage boots and they fit perfect.i have a normal width foot and can say the toe box is wider than my old boots which is a good thing.i cant stand my toe nails hurting after 8 hours of riding.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

If I were you, I wouldn't risk buying something online without it fitting, but if you feel comfortable enough to do so, then go for it. You may get lucky and get a perfect fit :dunno:


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

wolfbaden6 said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't risk buying something online without it fitting, but if you feel comfortable enough to do so, then go for it. You may get lucky and get a perfect fit :dunno:


I'm not happy with this situation , but its impossible to buy for example salomon boots in my country. Our snowboard market is so poor , its hard to find something else than ride , burton or dc(2 years old models for full price  ). So i have to risk and try it this way, hope they will fit.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

the build quality of the salomon seems really great.i havent read one bad review on their boots.go for it.be sure to read the return policy of the website you buy from.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

what size boot?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

if you gotto buy online and you have wide feet, salomon is definitely a good place to start. 

Salomon have a wider toe box than many other brands, for ultimate toe comfort (which I think is one of the most important features in a snowboard boot). Even their regular width boots are slightly wider than most brands (although I've heard their "wide" models are horribly wide, niche boots). Good heel hold (although part of their tech actually pulls my sock's heels down) and their quality isn't what it used to be, but still on par with most other popular brands.

start with one size down from your regular shoe size and go from there. That's the best you can do in your situation...good luck.


----------



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a wide foot and wear a size 10.5 street shoe and have worn around a size 10 snowboard boot in the past. Just bought a pair of Salomon Dialogues and u definitely need to go down a size. I tried on a 10 first and was swimming in them, but downsizing to the 9 I got a perfect fit. Ideally you would want to try the boot on first but if you order online, I suggest dogfunk since they give you that unlimited return policy.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

So i ordered size 8.5US (My Ride boots was size 10). They arrived yesterday and first thing I noticed was , that they are very light , probably half weight of my Ride boots. So about how they fit...first time when i tried them i thought that i made big mistake with downsizing , my toes touches a lot BUT after a few hours of wearing them , they little packed out and now they are perfect , nice and snug , no heel lift and most important..my wide feet finally dont hurt! First time I dont feel pain in snowboarding boots , im so happy Liner is also very nice, snug around ankle holding your feet. ABout lacing..very simple and usefull. I strapped and tried some presses and ollies on my carpet...it was incredible , ankle support was great , zero heel lift and finally i was able to press for a long time without hurting my feet So id like to thank u guys for help and tips , I know its hard to buy boots online and with your help i bought perfect size on first time , once again , thank you 

In a week im going to mountain so ill write some review how they feel on snow later.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

And i have to add that i have L/XL Union Forces and boots fit nice however they are size 8.5, there is no place on sides so anybody with dialogues wide should go for larger bindigs because of width.


----------

